# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gezuar festen e Kurban Bajramit.

## Explorer

Te gjithe shqiptareve dhe muslimaneve kudo qe jane, urume festa e Kurban 

Bajramit!

All-llahu xh.sh ua befte kabull Haxh-xhin dhe Kurbanin.

----------


## AnaH_M

neser esht bajram,kam edhe ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje: 

ok explorer urime edhe juve dhe gjith botes besimtare

----------


## ganimet

Fate ,dashuri ,lumturi te gezuar qofshi ne ket  kremt; Me fat KURBAN BAJRAMI gjithe vllezerve e motrave Shqiptare ku do qe jon. Paq, dashurija qofshin per jete mese jush. Allahu gjeleshanuhu ja pranoft Hagjin ju beft kabull .Kjo fest e madhe lete na sherbej  TE afrohemi e ta duam njeri tjetrin me shum dhe Allahun  XH.h Dhe Muhamedin Alejhis selam   Ta perkujtojm  te hecim porosive qe ta gjejm shpetimin.

----------


## shkodranja.1

* Gezuar te gjith muslimaneve Bajramin
*

----------


## diita

Per shum vjet Kurban Bajrami!
Me fat te gjithve!
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BEHARI

Uroj te gjithe Muslimanve gezuar dhe me fat KURBAN BAJRAMIN.

----------


## muskulozi

Me fat Kurban Bajramin te gjith Muslimaneve.

----------


## muslimani72

urime te gjitheve per shume vjet

----------


## toni007

errime gjethe Muslimanve 
gezuar *KURBAN BAJRAMIN.*

----------


## dinivision

Te gjithe shqiptareve dhe muslimaneve kudo qe jane, urume festa e Kurban 

Bajramit!

All-llahu xh.sh ua befte kabull Haxh-xhin dhe Kurbanin.
me respect Dini...?

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Urime festen e *kurban Bajramit* te gjithve muslimanve ku do qe ndodhen .

----------


## Erlebnisse

Gezuar besimtareve... E sa me shume dite te lumtura :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar festen e bajrimit, ju uroje  paqe dhe mbaresi ne jete !!!!

----------


## RINAA

Urime gjithëve....

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Me Fat Kurban Bajrami .*

----------


## sam1r

Urime festa e Kurban Bajramit te gjithe besimtareve musliman shqiptar dhe me gjere.

----------


## goldian

urime festen e kurban bajramit
fat e mbaresi te gjitheve

----------


## Milkway

Me mire eshte neser mi lan urimet , sepse Bajrami urohet mbas faljes . 

Une neser do ja uroj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## uvejsa

Neser s'kemi kohe me hy ne forum o Xhamia  :buzeqeshje: , eshte nje dite qe do e kalojme neper miq dhe shoqeri, me mire uroje tani, sepse do mbesesh pa na uruar fare  :buzeqeshje:  dhe pastaj do na ngeli hatri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Neser s'kemi kohe me hy ne forum o Xhamia , eshte nje dite qe do e kalojme neper miq dhe shoqeri, me mire uroje tani, sepse do mbesesh pa na uruar fare  dhe pastaj do na ngeli hatri


Para dite ka kohe me hy kurse ma vone nermal qe jo .

Gjithsesi une neser ja uroj  :buzeqeshje:  

Edhe kam nje pytje kur falet Bajrami ?? sepse skam patur rast me pa askund

----------

